# Portable Toilet



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Teetor has the correct idea. I have a porta potty on 2 of my boats, I think they cost around $60 each and with the chemicals you do not smell the doodee. 

Here's a story for you all.

Contractor working in a garage , customer leaves and for some reason the installer is prevented from entering the house to take care of nature, the installer is can not leave the job site, so he goes in a 5 gallon bucket in the garage, the customer pulls in the driveway and the garage door opener opens, the customer and her kid say him in the act, they call the store and want money for having to see this "act". This is a true story, it happened about 20 miles from me.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

We installed a real toilet in the back of the truck, mounted to the hole in floor, just add water and flush. :thumbup: JJ


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

We used to go here http://www.key-biscayne.com/kb/events/2004columbusday/regatta1.shtml in my bros trailersailer. The rule was that the first one to go #2 had to empty it, I never had to face the music.

I have a ton of good stories from there. We found it in '73 and it was an annual tradition until the mid 90's.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Ron, where would you flush it? In front of the house, driving down the road? The only acceptable answer would be H Depots parking lot.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

We have marinas and R/V sites.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

My plumber always says: the best plumbing is a straight drop.:w00t:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> We have marinas and R/V sites.


I think Ron way does not include a holding tank, reread his post.


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

Wait a sec.... Doug you got how may boats?

I'm naked ...sitting on a been bag eating cheeto's in a crappy apt. I rent
And you got how many boats?.... doug, ya need any painting done?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Kelly, my sister needs a house painted in RI. In regards to boats, waverunner, 16' hobiecat, pontoon boat, 25' sailboat (I like the water). Next one will be a sailboat that I can use on the ice in the winter.


----------



## DPainting (Nov 1, 2005)

HAHAHA!!! NICE! I know what to eat in the mornings and what to stay away from but it all depends on where the job is. Been there and done the 5 gal bucket of trash. Also done the gas station in dire need of sanitation run. I'm pretty good at dealing with the day. I drink lots of coffee and water so I'm always down for a wiz for the most part. 

That porto-toilet top is funny and good $hit(no pun) at the same time. I learned to keep TP, soap, and plastic chuckable gloves in the van for the just in cases! :laughing:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Just an FYI:

Hardees makes the strongest napkins around. Keep leftovers in the glove box. Very high tensile strength, hard to poke your fingers through when damp. :thumbsup: :whistling


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

KellyPainting said:


> I'm naked ...sitting on a been bag eating cheeto's in a crappy apt.



Talk about TMI, I have this awful image now..... :blink:


----------

